# Hello



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FloofTheShire (Jan 11, 2010)

nice to meet ya, new myself but looks a good forum.. and im in the good ole midlands myself ^^


----------



## lexlolipopsaur7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi there 
Well I'm from the UK, don't think I know anyone else yet who is also from there.
What was the horse like that you used to loan?


----------



## gill (Jan 12, 2010)

He was a TBx called Comet. I loaned him for just over a year and we did loads of riding club comps especially jumping  He was a bit loopy at times but we got on well and he taught me loads!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome from CA!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah im from the UK Shropshire! where are you from?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

trying to get a subforum for UK (and Irish) members!


----------



## gill (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm in Scotland 
A UK sub forum sounds like a great idea!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

cool, the only country in the UK I havnt been to lol i need to get out more! bet you're loving this weather 
this is the suggestion http://www.horseforum.com/suggestions/subforum-uk-australian-residents-44519/#post520739 maybe if you express your opinion the admins will look at it!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

